# Plastic Molding Yellowing



## letscamp

I have seen it before on all brands of RV and trailers and sometimes I see a few older ones that have no yellowing at all. Our trailer is now a year old and some of the plastic molding around the slide out and entry door are yellowing. It makes the trailer look older and everything else looks as good as the day we brought it home if not better.

Any ideas on what I could use to help bring that healthy white color back to the yellowing plastic would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tangooutback

I use bath tub cleaner, which has bleach in it, and it restores about 80% of the original condition.


----------



## Jimmie

I've taken those pieces off the trailer, cleaned them up and then spray painted with that plastic paint. I did that at least 5 years ago and they still look pretty good. I'm with you letscamp, I hate that look too!

Jimmie


----------



## Y-Guy

It's going to fad period. If you want to stop it, then hit up some Krylon Fusion paint, which is designed to paint plastic. I use a combination of NuFinish to wax our RV and 303 Aerospace Protectant on the plastics. Both Meguiars and Mothers make supplies for resorting plastic, you'll find them in the boating stores.


----------



## gzaleski

They sell replacement trim for the doors at Camping World. I think they are around $8.00 each.


----------



## mmonti

use awning cleaner on it, will make it white again. The Plastic trim around my door window yellows and I spray it with awning cleaner and let it set for a few seconds and wash it off, looks new for a few more months.
Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## thefulminator

I've got the can of satin while Krylon Fusion in my garage just waiting until I have the time to go paint the entry door window molding.


----------



## Tangooutback

If one is going to paint the trimming to fix the problem with yellowing, wouldn't it be a good idea to paint it black?


----------



## CamperAndy

Tangooutback said:


> If one is going to paint the trimming to fix the problem with yellowing, wouldn't it be a good idea to paint it black?


Only if that matches the rest of the trailer window trims.


----------



## go6car

We used Krylon Fusion early last year to paint the outside speaker covers, around the entry door window trim, and around the little oval light on the front of the trailer.

I also hate that yellowing, so I can highly recommend using Krylon after seeing it now a year after we did the job. Still looks brand new/bright white!


----------



## letscamp

Thank everyone for you ideas. I'm going to try a few of them this weekend starting with an easy cleaner. Sound like painting is the sure fix though.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Fixing bits here and there on my OB are like bad plastic surgery on a human.

That part looks new but those other parts are still noticably well aged. And that part looks so fake while that part is aging well.


----------



## thefulminator

Got home from work tonight and the weather was perfect for painting. Temperature in the mid 60s, partly sunny, dry and no wind. Cleaned the door shroud with Zepp window cleaner. It contains a couple types of alcohol and gets all the grease off then evaporates. Then I grabbed the blue tape and news paper and went for it.

Put on the first coat. Mowed the back yard. Put on a second coat. Mowed the front yard. Put on a third coat just because I had the time. Tinkered in the garage for a few minutes. The Krylon Fusion really dries fast so I pulled off the tape and news paper. Here are the results. Well worth the $5 for the paint. If anyone is interested I used satin white.


----------



## Tangooutback

That is awesome result. What about the rest of windows? may as well renew them all....


----------



## thefulminator

Only the entry door has yellowing plastic so there is no need to do any work to the remainder of the windows.


----------



## Insomniak

The 10th Anniversary models have a black frame around the entry door windows. Yippee!!


----------

